# UK Crow Decoy's



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

*After reading the thread on the GHG decoys I decided to look around and try to find decoys other than the ones that have become the norm for everybody. I found my way to a site caled UK Crow Decoys and I have got to say that these guys have stuff that puts our U.S. stuff look like junk! The decoy that I was most impressed with and is something that I long wished would be made, is a motorized pecking crow decoy that is battery operated on a rechargeable battery that lasts two whole days and you cen set the decoy to peck automatically on a timer or you can activate with a remote control! They also had a flying crow decoy that looked absolutly amazing to say the least! The only problem is that you have got to fork over alot of money due to exporting fees and because the american dollar is only worth 57 cents. I have asked the folks there if there are any dealers here in the states and I am still waiting on a reply. I've made up my mind that even though it will cost me just under $200.00 I'm going to buy the decoys I want. Hey, You can't take the money with you when you die right! :beer: *[/b]


----------

